# Notification wont go away



## nosgulstic (Apr 2, 2012)

Okay, I've pm'd one two mods a few months ago about this and even the site owner but the mods I asked didn't know how to fix it and the owner never got back to me. This won't go away...for the past year..................





I do not have any unread messages. I went through all of them...All 600 of them...........





Any way of getting rid of it? Didn't mind it at first but it's starting to get annoying.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 2, 2012)

Why don't you delete all the messages?


----------



## nosgulstic (Apr 2, 2012)

That's not the problem. I got the email for the message about 8 months ago and read it in my email. But, on here I just got the notification. I tried clicking on it but the message never appeared just the notification. I can't delete something that's not visible.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 2, 2012)

Clear your cache.


----------



## nosgulstic (Apr 2, 2012)

From my browser? I clear my cache every time I close my browser.


----------



## Razzy (Apr 2, 2012)

Click the "empty folder" link.


----------



## nosgulstic (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey, thanks. I figured it out. I deleted all the messages and this one didn't delete. There was a message from 1969?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmmm, that's pretty spooky. Was it a message from you in the future explaining that he (you) jumped too far back and had to wait for the first computer to be made and all that jazz so he can warn you about the impending apocalypse?


----------



## nosgulstic (Apr 2, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Hmmm, that's pretty spooky. Was it a message from you in the future explaining that he (you) jumped too far back and had to wait for the first computer to be made and all that jazz so he can warn you about the impending apocalypse?


----------



## JamesM (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, that basically just means nothing was put in the date fields. Unix was launched 1/1/1970, so 12/31/1969 is basically like "zero." The way the language is programmed, every second after would carry into 1970, the first second being 1, and then 2 and then etc...

Make sense? It's programming strangeness. 

Why you have one is beyond me though.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 3, 2012)

It's when the server reset a while back - a few threads/posts/PMs got the 1969 date.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 3, 2012)

Apollo 11 probably sent a message while in orbit that, due to some sort of cosmic ray, was redirected towards the sun, where it became stuck in orbit for 42 years (because 42 is the answer to life, the universe and everything), until it finally escaped due to some sort of coronal mass ejection. Then, finally, it arrived on Earth in the form of a private message in your SS.org inbox.

My logic is inescapable.


----------

